# In praise of Stu Phillips' Battlestar Galactica (1978)



## dcoscina (Feb 23, 2021)

I loved watching this show as a kid (it was like Star Wars every Sunday night), greatly aided by Phillips' rich, soaring score comprised of great orchestration, diverse harmonies, spikey mixed meters, and development of key character themes.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 23, 2021)

I could do without the disco version at the end but alas, it was the late '70s...

I'm just reading over the chapter on BSG in the book "Stu Who?" which is a fabulous autobiography on Phillips.


----------



## cknapheide (Mar 23, 2021)

It is my favorite soundtrack...

Recently I read a funny story about how John Williams was ordered to visit the recordings to check if the Star Wars soundtrack was going to be plagiarized


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 23, 2021)

cknapheide said:


> It is my favorite soundtrack...
> 
> Recently I read a funny story about how John Williams was ordered to visit the recordings to check if the Star Wars soundtrack was going to be plagiarized


yes that is detailed in Stu's autobiography. He also said Williams was a gentleman and found no instance of plagiarism.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Mar 24, 2021)

Always loved the music for Buck Rogers as well.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 27, 2021)

Always love this, specially when the two melodies playing against each other.

Funny you mention this, cause I am at the moment transcribing this for Staffpad.

g


----------

